# [SOLVED] Smooth Scrolling?



## Searda512

Windows 8 with classic shell Win7 I can do it either way
How do I enable smooth scrolling


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

Such as this?:

See how to Adjust Smooth Scrolling


----------



## Corday

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

In addition to what the site suggests you can also enable "Coasting" in your mouse properties. Personally, I don't care for it.


----------



## Searda512

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

Masterchief... the link didn't work on my computer.. it said external link.. when i clicked "windowsclub.com" it was just a blank screen


Corday: What's coasting like?


----------



## Corday

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

Hang loose. The link worked earlier but doesn't right now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*



Searda512 said:


> Masterchief... the link didn't work on my computer.. it said external link.. when i clicked "windowsclub.com" it was just a blank screen
> 
> 
> Corday: What's coasting like?


Try this:

hxxp://www.thewindowsclub.com/enable-smooth-scrolling

Replace xx with tt.


----------



## Searda512

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

still waiting for the site to load.. i'll check again tomorrow
thanks TSF


----------



## Corday

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

The Windows Club entire site still not working this morning.


----------



## Searda512

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

same here, not working yet


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

Strange! It works just fine for me. Anyways, I've copied the article for you to read. Original source link is posted above!

If you wish to changes this setting on your Windows system-wide, or in most major browsers like Internet Explorer, Chrome, Firefox and Opera – natively or by taking third-party tool help, you can do it as follows:
*Windows 8*








To change the scrolling settings system-wide on your Windows computer, open Control Panel > Mouse > Wheels tab. Here you can change the figure from 3, to 2 or even 1 if you wish. This will make any page or document to scroll 1 line at a time. If you change this setting, it would be changed system-wide, ie. for your documents as well as browsers.
_This may not make the scrolling smoother, but because it is scrolled 1 line at a time, it gives you more control and appears to be smoother._
But if you wish to change it only for your web browsers, and keep the default Windows setting as it is, you can do the following in Internet Explorer, Chrome, Opera and Firefox.
*Internet Explorer*
​Open _Internet Options_. Under _Advanced_, you will an option to *Use Smooth scrolling*, under the _Browsing_ section. Select the check box and click Apply. You can even use our Ultimate Windows Tweaker to change this setting in a click.
*Chrome*
Chrome used to offer a flag that let you enable smooth scrolling, but Google appears to have discontinued it. You can now use the Chromium Wheel Smooth Scroller add-on to achieve this.

*Firefox*
Firefox users can use the Yet Another Smooth Scrolling extension. It makes the mouse scrolling experience smoother and also support keyboard scrolling. It even lets you customize your smooth scrolling behavior, in terms of step size, smoothness and acceleration sensitivity.
*Opera*
Opera too like Chrome, offered a flag that let you enable smooth scrolling, but I could not find it now – I guess they too must have discontinued it. Classic Scroll add-on will offer you a smooth scrolling experience. The Modern Scroll add-on will let you customize your scrolling experience.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

Of course the site is working now.:dance:


----------



## Searda512

*Re: Smooth Scrolling?*

thanks for the help TSF


----------

